# Dopo Pjanic, la Roma pronta a vendere anche Nainggolan.



## admin (8 Giugno 2016)

Secondo quanto riportato da Di Marzio, dopo Pjanic, la Roma è pronta a vendere anche Nainggolan cercato dal Chelsea. Se i Blues arriveranno a 45 milioni di euro, la Roma lascerà partire il centrocampista belga che oggi ha ammesso la trattativa con gli inglesi.

Ma c'è di più. La stessa Roma aveva praticamente ceduto anche Rudiger al Chelsea, ma l'infortunio del difensore ha fatto saltare tutto.


----------



## BossKilla7 (8 Giugno 2016)

Che banda di falliti poi ci sorprendiamo perché quelli vincono da 5 anni


----------



## siioca (9 Giugno 2016)

ho letto da qualche parte che la Roma entro il 30 giugno, causa fair play finanziario, dovrà versare nelle casse della Uefa 30 milioni.


----------



## koti (9 Giugno 2016)

Mah, smobilitazione totale insomma. Spianano la strada all'Inter, che arriverà tranquillamente seconda (contando anche che il Napoli venderà Higuain).


----------



## DannySa (9 Giugno 2016)

siioca ha scritto:


> ho letto da qualche parte che la Roma entro il 30 giugno, causa fair play finanziario, dovrà versare nelle casse della Uefa 30 milioni.



Se è così verrà venduto pure il belga che dovrà finanziargli il mercato in entrata.
Questi sono strafiniti, è probabile che venga venduto pure qualcun altro tipo Florenzi.


----------



## Willy Wonka (9 Giugno 2016)

Non credevo fossero così alla canna del gas


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Giugno 2016)

Rinnovano a Totti e mollano Pjanic e Nainggolan. Mentalità vincente.


----------



## admin (9 Giugno 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Rinnovano a Totti e mollano Pjanic e Nainggolan. Mentalità vincente.



Ma basta che c'è Totti loro sono contenti.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma basta che c'è Totti loro sono contenti.


Basta che je fa vince er derby ca Lazietta e partono i caroselli. Si sbrighino i cinesi, così da spazzare via una volta per tutte la ridicola Rometta dai vertici della serie A.


----------



## Marchisio89 (9 Giugno 2016)

Edit: topic sbagliato sto combinando un macello dal cellulare... Chiedo scusa.


----------



## Marchisio89 (9 Giugno 2016)

.


----------



## koti (9 Giugno 2016)

Se vendono anche Nainggolan faranno come noi quando abbiamo dato via Ibra e Thiago Silva.


----------



## juventino (9 Giugno 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Rinnovano a Totti e mollano Pjanic e Nainggolan. Mentalità vincente.



_"Ahò ma voi mette? Er cabbedano nun se discute, se ama"._
Poi si lamentano che non vincono mai.


----------



## mefisto94 (9 Giugno 2016)

Lo stesso Naingocoso che fino a ieri sembrava perfettamente integrato ha detto che è indeciso.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Giugno 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> _"Ahò ma voi mette? Er cabbedano nun se discute, se ama"._
> Poi si lamentano che non vincono mai.


_Corre come 'n regazzino_


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (9 Giugno 2016)

E poi Totti se ne esce che gli hanno promesso una grande Roma. Stanno smobilitando tutto il centrocampo, il loro reparto piu' forte...


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Giugno 2016)

magari a comprarlo noi ..


----------



## mandraghe (9 Giugno 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> magari a comprarlo noi ..



Ma per favore non diciamo fesserie eh, noi col rinnovo di Montolivo....


----------



## Jino (9 Giugno 2016)

Il centrocampo per me è il reparto fondamentale di una squadra, se vendono due giocatori cosi forti nello stesso ruolo dubito ne troveranno due di simili, ergo la Roma la prossima stagione credo proprio si dovrà ridimensionare.


----------



## mefisto94 (9 Giugno 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> _Corre come 'n regazzino_


_
Core se scrive co 'na ere sola_.


----------



## 13-33 (9 Giugno 2016)

A che punto e Strootman ? E totalmente recuperato ? Seconde dei 3 quando sono al top e lui il pui bravo.


----------



## Dumbaghi (9 Giugno 2016)

Il centrocampista più forte del campionato.


Cosa darei...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Giugno 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> _
> Core se scrive co 'na ere sola_.


Eh ma tu devi sottotitolare Gomorra


----------



## 666psycho (9 Giugno 2016)

sarebbe stato un occasione per noi.. ma grazie al nostro formidabile presidente rimarrà solo un sogno! Grazie presidente!


----------



## Fabius.85 (10 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma basta che c'è Totti loro sono contenti.



.


----------



## AsRoma (10 Giugno 2016)

siioca ha scritto:


> ho letto da qualche parte che la Roma entro il 30 giugno, causa fair play finanziario, dovrà versare nelle casse della Uefa 30 milioni.



Deve rientrare a bilancio di 30 milioni di € per rispettare i parametri imposti dal FpF.
Versare soldi all'uefa scusa ma fa sorridere


----------



## Mr. Canà (10 Giugno 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Rinnovano a Totti e mollano Pjanic e Nainggolan. Mentalità vincente.



Effettivamente...


----------



## Sand (10 Giugno 2016)

13-33 ha scritto:


> A che punto e Strootman ? E totalmente recuperato ? Seconde dei 3 quando sono al top e lui il pui bravo.



Strootman dopo quello che ha subito non può giocare sempre, altrimenti se si infortuna di nuovo deve solo ritirarsi.


----------



## Sotiris (10 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Di Marzio, dopo Pjanic, la Roma è pronta a vendere anche Nainggolan cercato dal Chelsea. Se i Blues arriveranno a 45 milioni di euro, la Roma lascerà partire il centrocampista belga che oggi ha ammesso la trattativa con gli inglesi.
> 
> Ma c'è di più. La stessa Roma aveva praticamente ceduto anche Rudiger al Chelsea, ma l'infortunio del difensore ha fatto saltare tutto.



proprietà della Roma vergognosa.


----------

